# Worried please help!



## HoneyAsrani (Jan 27, 2019)

Hi, I'm new here and I actually have lots to ask but I'll try to keep it as short as possible. Almost 2 weeks back I noticed a bald patch on the backside of my male budgie Cleo's neck. I can see the pink skin underneath. He does scratch himself alot and I assumed the patch was due to over scratching also his nails had grown really long, so I trimmed Cleo's nails the same day. To make the itching stop I gave regular warm baths also after searching online and I read some people use soframycin on their parrot wounds so i did the same for about 3 days. I did notice some feathers growing back there so I stopped applying soframycin. Today the bald patch looks bigger than it was and it really worries me. I'm not sure if I should keep applying soframycin I also tried applying coconut oil on that area. Another thing I noticed is the feathers around his legs have started to appear white. (He's purple in color) He's I'm guessing can it be mites? He does scratch himself alot and currently he isn't molting I'm really really worried and I really want to know what can I do to make him alright there aren't any bird vets in my area 😞 any advice would be highly appreciated! 😞


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the area? It's really not advisable to treat something if you don't know what it is your are treating. The medicine you are using sounds like an antibiotic but the problem may not be bacterial.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Trying to self-medicate your budgie can do much more harm than good.
If you post pictures of the areas of concern, that would be very helpful.

Your budgie needs to have a professional diagnosis and treatment plan.

Here are some options with regard to veterinarians that should be able to help you.

Phoenix Veterinary Specialty - Dr. Shivani Tandel 
Phone: 02265712326 or 9820034512 
Address: Shop no. 3, Prithvi Emperor, New prabhadevi road, Next to Prabhadevi temple 
City: Mumbai, Maharashtra Zip: 400 025

MYVETS Integrated Solutions PVT. LTD. with offices in KOLHAPUR, NAVI MUMBAI, JAIPUR - Dr.Yuvraj Kaginkar
Phone: Mobile : +91 9833522077, +91 8108422077
Offices in: Mumbai, Navi Mumbai, Kolhapur, Jaipur​
While it is very challenging for people who live in countries with no Avian Vets, there are steps you can take to help ensure your budgies' health.

With the right motivation, you can work with a regular veterinarian to get the proper care for your budgie(s) if/when there are no Avian Veterinarians available.

You will want to do as much research as you can and learn as much about budgies and the best practices for their care so you can provide your little ones with the best possible life. 

We have a member in India who has done this and has developed a great relationship with a regular vet. 
With the member's research and the vet's collaboration, they have found ways of providing care for her budgie that she would have not been able to manage otherwise.

When you develop a good relationship with a regular veterinarian, that individual can collaborate via telephone or Skype with Avian Veterinarians in other countries if necessary to get assistance in appropriate diagnosing and prescribing treatment for your Avian companions.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------

